
Ethernet Connected Remote Wifi Sniffing Station with an ESP8266 Module - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/4003.html
======
demouser7
Would it be plausible to make a sort of mobile wifi scanner? Just something to
output on an lcd what the strongest wifi is? So I don't have to pull out my
laptop to check if a place has wifi? Just an idea that I've been tossing
around.

